# Adansonia digitata



## goldfisch (17. Sep. 2010)

Hallo,
hat jemand Erfahrung mit der Haltung speziell Überwinterung von Adansonia digitata. Ich habe einige Jungpflanzen geschenkt bekommen. 
mfg Jürgen Weinert


----------



## Digicat (18. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Adansonia digitata*

Servus Jürgen

Vielleicht hilft dir das weiter 

Schreib mal die "8-Moni" und den "Roadrunner" an ....


----------



## goldfisch (18. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Adansonia digitata*

Hallo Helmut habe ich schon gelesen, trotzdem Danke, mfg Jürgen


----------

